# Flatulence and Diarrhea from Royal Canin Golden Retriever



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Just sounds like you’re experiencing effects of not transitioning the food. Also if new food is higher fat that could be part of it.

He’s not Showing other signs of illness is he?


----------



## Hodu (Jun 17, 2020)

Mindquad said:


> Just sounds like you’re experiencing effects of not transitioning the food. Also if new food is higher fat that could be part of it.
> 
> He’s not Showing other signs of illness is he?


No he isn’t. He’s very lively and walks a lot with me outside. Update. He just pooped this morning and it was not diarrhea. But it was sort of light brown in color and really big.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You're over feeding. Back the food down 10 or 15% and the gas should go away in a day or 2. To much volume causes the gas and loose stools. I've seen some dogs need to be fed 3x a day (the same amount) instead of 2x. If you are at the point of feeding less than 75% of what is recommended on the bag, go back up some and go to 3x a day should clear that up.


----------



## Hodu (Jun 17, 2020)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> You're over feeding. Back the food down 10 or 15% and the gas should go away in a day or 2. To much volume causes the gas and loose stools. I've seen some dogs need to be fed 3x a day (the same amount) instead of 2x. If you are at the point of feeding less than 75% of what is recommended on the bag, go back up some and go to 3x a day should clear that up.


Thank you I will try that. Sometimes it just feels like he is not eating enough. With royal canin he is especially asking for more (the kibble size is really big)


----------

